# Next Years Crop



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sure looking forward to next season. There are going to be a lot of dandy's out there. I've never seen so many nice bucks after gun season.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah, too bad we didn't have a bunch of money then we could buy some good land. To bad these nice bucks never get old enough to show theirtrue potential. We shoot bucks that are nice at 2 1/2 think if they lived to 4 1/2 or 5 1/2?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

bretts has got a point. i bet 90% of the bucks in this area are at least 1 year away from their potential. probably more like 2. there really is some nice bucks shot around here...but rarely do you hear of a buck shot that is more than 3 1/2 years old. if we had better management ethics, the trophy bucks would be plentiful...not to mention a better buck to doe ratio. i know in some parts of minnesota, they have size restrictions on the bucks. they have to be a certain size before you can shoot them. i wish north dakota would test run a law like that...just to see what would happen.

kase


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I read an article a while ago about regulating deer. I think they were doing it in Pennsylvania. I could be wrong but i think the buck had to have at least 4 points on one side to be a shooter. Something like that wouldn't be a bad idea around here. Another thing is that around where we hunt, the layout of the trees and river bottoms makes it too easy to predict where the deer are going to run. The deer don't have much of a chance to get away during gun season.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey all. This is my first post in the bowhunting forum, so Hello! I STRONGLY agree that it would be nice to see bigger bucks. However, many people aren't looking for the rack like many of us. Additionally, if a state regulates on certain size bucks, yet says the whitetails are overpopulated and the herd needs to be reduceD, it puts itself in a bad position where it looks hypocritical. Now, the common argument is to harvest more does. I agree it has an effect, but if the ultimate goal of the state is a well-balanced herd (not trophy bucks), it can't choose the size of the bucks to shoot as they would be part of the over-population too.

I am not saying this is necessarily true in ND, but I have seen it in other states.

tad


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

No, your right, the state does have an overpopulation, but it would be nice to get some guys to go in together and shoot all does for a year and see what it produces for bucks the following year, kindof a trial year


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bretts,

Totally agree...it would be nice just to see...


----------



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

FYI, SD has an antlerless archery permit. Besides the any deer archery permit, a resident can apply for a county wide doe tag. Its handy for eliminating those early season trigger fingers and taking a bite out of the doe population. The only drawback to SD archery season is that it does not start untill the end of September. A long wait for a former ND res.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah, I would be going nuts knowing I could be bowhunting, early in the season In my mind is the best time to score on a big buck, just because they are still in their comfort zone, and kindof put the thought of being hunted in the back of their mind.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

If I get turned down for elk this year I will be purchasing a Nonres bow tag. I only live 3 miles south of the ND border. Is the tag still 150.00?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

$200

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/docs/sfn-6075a.pdf


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

If you are lucky enough to get permission along the river bottoms you can find some very nice bucks. A nice man that owns land north of Bismarck that I met last summer. I am not a bowhunter, but I have an uncle that is a die hard so I asked if he would allow my uncle to hunt. He said yes and this fall my uncle harvested a gorgeous 5X5 and told me that he saw many bigger bucks traveling through the river bottoms.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn, I am buying a bow this month, I guess I better start being nicer to R & I...............................  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Too late eye doctor! :wink:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

Now would be a good time to get out there and look for some sheds before it snows again and they get covered up. That way we can get an idea of what's going to be available for next years crop.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah, so we know what nice 2 1/2 year olds we can shoot :beer:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

thats just the way it is around where we hunt tho. It would be nice to let em live longer but you know that if a few of us were to let the nicer ones go, somebody wouldn't even hesitate to shoot them.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah I know, but this year might actually produce a true mature buck, with all the corn that was still hanging around we could see some nice bucks this spring, hey shooter remeber that fawn we saw this spring, now that was cool


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

you're right. That corn wasn't all that bad. I know of one for sure that got away from me and my dad during gun season. He was pretty wide and will be a very nice buck this year. That fawn was cool....hopefully we'll have a camera with if it happens again this year.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

went for a drive tonight...saw 3 big ones. definitely going to keep an eye on them to see when they drop their antlers. they'll make for some nice sheds for the collection, aye shooter and bretts?? i probably saw 350 to 400 deer tonight...you guys know the usual spots. we'll have to go shed hunting this weekend or something if the weather is bad for yote hunting.

kase


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Kase, sounds like Tim is gonna start a little QDM, I will guarantee if he does and sticks to it within 3 years somebody will be holding a 170 come fall :lol:


----------

